# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  به نظرتون با این شرایط ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم؟!

## HossEin_v

سلام

متاسفانه خبر قطعی شدن تاثیر معدل یکی از بدترین خبرهایی بود که توی 1-2 سال اخیر شنیدم! خیلی کلافه و سردرگمم!!
اینطوری خیلی خیلی برای من گرون تموم میشه، آخه نمرات نهایی من اینها هستن:

زبان فارسی 12/50
ادبیات فارسی 10/75
عربی 10/75
معارف 10
زبان انگلیسی 11/50

ریاضی 3/75  :Yahoo (21): 
زیست 9/75
فیزیک 9/50
شیمی 14  :Yahoo (1): 


با توجه به اینکه میگن 37هزار نفر معدل بالای 19/75 داریم و از این حرفا، و اینکه کسانی که دیپلمشون رو قبل از سال 84 گرفتن ( که این روزا جمعیتشون بالای 30-40 هزار نفره! ) معدل براشون لحاظ نمیشه و فقط درصدهاشون حسابه *آیا منطقیه که من ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم*؟!
راستش رو بخواید تا قبل از قطعی شدن معدل یجورایی فقط به پزشکی کرمانشاه فکر میکردم ولی *الان به پرستاری دانشگاه تهران - ایران - بهشتی خیلی خیلی راضی ام! چقدر امید هست که بتونم بدون انجام ترمیم معدل به این رشته و دانشگاه برسم؟! ( حدودا 5 هزار منطقه 2 میخواد ). خواهشا منطقی جواب بدید نه احساسی!*

میدونید که با این حجم زیاد معدل های بالا و داوطلب هایی که تغییر رشته ای هستن یا قبل از 84 دیپلم گرفتن معدل نهایی اگه 16 هم باشه باز یعنی خیلی خیلی ضرر! و یجورایی احساس میکنم که بین معدل 16 و 10 فرق آنچنانی نیست که آدم بخواد بخاطرش یکی دو ماه درگیر ترمیم معدل بشه! راستش هزینه ی ترمیم معدل هم باز فشار زیادی بهم وارد میکنه، حالا هزینه ش به درک! بیشتر به خاطر همون وقت و اعصابی که قراره درگیر ترمیم و معدل و امتحانات نهایی بشه نگرانم! بخاطر همین تمایلی زیادی برای شرکت توی ترمیم معدل ندارم مگر توی درس های دین و زندگی + زیست + شیمی. چون میدونم برا بقیه درس ها خیلی خیلی هنر کنم ازشون یه 15-16 بگیرم!! و احساس میکنم که با این وضعیتِ معدل داوطلب ها تفاوت چندانی بین 16 و 10 وجود نداره!
آخه امتحان نهایی درس هایی مثل ادبیات و انگلیسی ربط آنچنانی به کنکورشون نداره! چون توی امتحان نهاییِ این درس ها از مباحثی سوال میدن که اصلا برا کنکور نمیاد! توی درس های محاسباتی هم مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی چون به مرحله به مرحله ی راه حل نمره میدن و باید راه حل ما هم مطابق با نظر طراح باشه میدونم هرکاری بکنم بالای 16 نمیشم!! آدم باید واقع بین باشه نه تخیلی!

*حالا یه سوال دیگه:* کسی که معدلش 10 باشه حدودا چقدر از اون 25-30 درصد رو میگیره و کسی که 16 باشه چقدر؟! با این معدل های سر به فلک کشیده ی بقیه داوطلب ها، واقعا 10 و 16 تفاوت زیادی با هم دارن؟! میدونم که چون آمار دقیقش در دسترس نیست نمیشه با قطعیت نظر داد! ولی تخمین که میشه زد ...
*توی این زمینه اگه اطلاعاتی دارید ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید*  :Yahoo (81): *

**_-Mohammad-_** محمد جان شما هم بیا کمک لطفا*  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## سارا خانمی

سلام
نظام جدیدی یا قدیمی؟

----------


## HossEin_v

> سلام
> نظام جدیدی یا قدیمی؟


قدیم
جدیدا که هنوز سال سوم امتحان ندادن!

----------


## amir22

داداش شما اگه داوطلب 98 هستی حتی اگه تاثیر 
مثبت بود ترمیم کن البته اگه پرداخت هزینش واست
مساله ای نیست 
من خودم ترمیم خرداد رفتم چون نزدیک کنکور بود 
فرصت نکردم واسه ترمیم بخونم 
فقط زبان و زیست رفتم که 18 ونیم و 16 و نیم شدم 
یعنی سخت نبود اصلا فقط اشتباهم این بود خرداد رفتم

----------


## سارا خانمی

چرا امتحان ندادن؟تیرماهیما...
با این اوصاف من نمیدونم چرا اصلا این سوال رو مطرح کردی.امسال سال اخره جا واسه ریسک و اینا نیست.اگه ترمیم شرکت کنی مطمءنا ریاضی بالای 3 میشی یا زیست و فیزیک رو بالاتر میاری.اگه بالاتر نیاری که خب کنکورتم نمی تونی درصد بالایی بیاری.پس 100 در 100 شرکت کن و بخون واسش.از کتاب متفرقه که سوال نمیاد از همین منابع کنکوره.درست سبک سوالات و بارم بندی و اینا فرق داره ولی به هر حال نمرت مطمءنن با تلاش بیشتر بهتر میشه.
تو که پزشکی میخوای واسه چی به پرستاری و ...میخوای راضی بشی.که بشی یکی مثه من؟چند سال بعد داءم خودخوری کنی.
دست نکش از چیزی که میخوای.

----------


## HossEin_v

> داداش شما اگه داوطلب 98 هستی حتی اگه تاثیر 
> مثبت بود ترمیم کن البته اگه پرداخت هزینش واست
> مساله ای نیست 
> من خودم ترمیم خرداد رفتم چون نزدیک کنکور بود 
> فرصت نکردم واسه ترمیم بخونم 
> فقط زبان و زیست رفتم که 18 ونیم و 16 و نیم شدم 
> یعنی سخت نبود اصلا فقط اشتباهم این بود خرداد رفتم


با تاثیر مثبت که ترمیم کردن فوق العاده اشتباه بزرگیه! چون حتی اگر هم معدل 20 باشه و رتبه 6هزار منطقه 2 باز هم معدل تاثیری روی رتبه نمیذاره!

هزینش که یه کاریش میکنم، زیاد مهم نیست! بیشتر این که قراره تشریحی کار کنم و یه مباحثی رو بخونم که توی کنکور نمیاد اذیتم میکنه ...

----------


## NVIDIA

داداش اگه تاثیر قطعی باقی بمونه 100 درصد نیاز به ترمیم داری
ولی واسه شهریورماه اقدام نکن
صبر کن تا دی 
شاید با پیگیریایی که داره انجام میشه بشه تاثیر قطعی رو لغو کرد
و جدا از این مسئله شما تا دی فرصت خیلی بیشتری داره به تسلط برسی
ترمیم رو پیشنهاد میدم ؛ اما ترمیم تو شهریور رو نه

ارادت

----------


## HossEin_v

> چرا امتحان ندادن؟تیرماهیما...
> با این اوصاف من نمیدونم چرا اصلا این سوال رو مطرح کردی.امسال سال اخره جا واسه ریسک و اینا نیست.اگه ترمیم شرکت کنی مطمءنا ریاضی بالای 3 میشی یا زیست و فیزیک رو بالاتر میاری.اگه بالاتر نیاری که خب کنکورتم نمی تونی درصد بالایی بیاری.پس 100 در 100 شرکت کن و بخون واسش.از کتاب متفرقه که سوال نمیاد از همین منابع کنکوره.درست سبک سوالات و بارم بندی و اینا فرق داره ولی به هر حال نمرت مطمءنن با تلاش بیشتر بهتر میشه.
> تو که پزشکی میخوای واسه چی به پرستاری و ...میخوای راضی بشی.که بشی یکی مثه من؟چند سال بعد داءم خودخوری کنی.
> دست نکش از چیزی که میخوای.


چون هنوز دانش آموز سال سوم نظام جدیدی وجود نداره که بخواد امتحان نهایی سال سوم بده یه نده! سال سوم های نظام جدید از مهر تازه میرن سر کلاس هاشون
آره، مطمئنم بالاتر میارم ولی با این وضع معدل ها فکر نکنم مثلا بین 15 و 10 فرق آنچنانی باشه! ولی به قول شما جای ریسک کردن نیست (حرف قشنگی بود)
در جواب قسمت آخر کامنت شما هم باید بگم که توی 1-2 ماه اخیر انقدر فشار روحی و مشکلاتم زیاد شدن که فقط به قبولی توی رشته ای فکر میکنم که تهش دستم به یه شغل بند بشه ... مطمئننا تلاش میکنم ولی خب با این اوضاع همین پرستاری تهران هم قبول بشم برام خیلی غنیمته!

----------


## HossEin_v

> داداش اگه تاثیر قطعی باقی بمونه 100 درصد نیاز به ترمیم داری
> ولی واسه شهریورماه اقدام نکن
> صبر کن تا دی 
> شاید با پیگیریایی که داره انجام میشه بشه تاثیر قطعی رو لغو کرد
> و جدا از این مسئله شما تا دی فرصت خیلی بیشتری داره به تسلط برسی
> ترمیم رو پیشنهاد میدم ؛ اما ترمیم تو شهریور رو نه
> 
> ارادت


ممنون که اومدی داداش
اتفاقا برا ترمیم خودم هم نظرم روی دی ماه بود، چند تا دلیل هم براش دارم که اینجا محل بحثم نیست
ممنون از توصیه هات

قربونت  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

حسین جان داداش معذرت دیر تاپیک رو خوندم.

راستش داداش اینکه بگیم 16 چند درصد از کل نمره رو میگیره واقعا معلوم نیس چون اصلا بحث درصد در کار نیست و بحث بحثه ترازه.(وقتی تراز بیاد وسط دیگه درصد مطرح نیس و نسبت به عملکرد بقیه یه ترازی به آدم تعلق میگیره)
اما در بحث تراز یه چیزی که واضحه اینه که شما هرچقدر فاصلتون رو با ماکزیمم تراز کمتر کنی خب بهتره و تراز بهتری بهت تعلق میگیره دیگه :Yahoo (83): 

راستی داداش از همین الان دیگه واقعا حیفه آدم دست از رویا ها و تلاشش بکشه اما به شرطی که این تلاش در مسیر درست و حساب شده باشه(همون مصرف بهینه خودمون :Yahoo (20): )
اینکه یه سریا میان میگن سال 94 فلانی با معدل 12 هم زیر 1000 شد عنایت کنن و برن درصدهاشو هم مقایسه کنن و ببینن رسما طرف جرخورده که رسیده به اینجا تازه اون زمان تحصیل مجدد قانونش هنوز لغو نشده بود و میانگین دروس بالانرفته بود :Yahoo (31): 
کلا داداش من بارها خدمتت عرض کردم و الانم باز میگم اگر معدل قطعی شد چاره ای جز ترمیم نیس(این یک اجباره) چون هرچی نمره بهتر بشه بازم بهتره تااینکه بخوای این کمبود درصد و تراز رو با یه کنکور که اصلا سختیش قابل قیاس با نهایی نیس جبران کنی

----------


## HossEin_v

> حسین جان داداش معذرت دیر تاپیک رو خوندم.
> 
> راستش داداش اینکه بگیم 16 چند درصد از کل نمره رو میگیره واقعا معلوم نیس چون اصلا بحث درصد در کار نیست و بحث بحثه ترازه.(وقتی تراز بیاد وسط دیگه درصد مطرح نیس و نسبت به عملکرد بقیه یه ترازی به آدم تعلق میگیره)
> اما در بحث تراز یه چیزی که واضحه اینه که شما هرچقدر فاصلتون رو با ماکزیمم تراز کمتر کنی خب بهتره و تراز بهتری بهت تعلق میگیره دیگه
> 
> راستی داداش از همین الان دیگه واقعا حیفه آدم دست از رویا ها و تلاشش بکشه اما به شرطی که این تلاش در مسیر درست و حساب شده باشه(همون مصرف بهینه خودمون)
> اینکه یه سریا میان میگن سال 94 فلانی با معدل 12 هم زیر 1000 شد عنایت کنن و برن درصدهاشو هم مقایسه کنن و ببینن رسما طرف جرخورده که رسیده به اینجا تازه اون زمان تحصیل مجدد قانونش هنوز لغو نشده بود و میانگین دروس بالانرفته بود
> کلا داداش من بارها خدمتت عرض کردم و الانم باز میگم اگر معدل قطعی شد چاره ای جز ترمیم نیس(این یک اجباره) چون هرچی نمره بهتر بشه بازم بهتره تااینکه بخوای این کمبود درصد و تراز رو با یه کنکور که اصلا سختیش قابل قیاس با نهایی نیس جبران کنی


بله، متوجهم . ولی لامصب اون بالا با معدل های فوق العاده اشغال شده که جمعیتشون هم خیلی زیاده! وقتی 37هزار معدل بالای 19/75 داریم پس فکر کنم یه 300-400هزار نفر معدل بالای 17 داشته باشیم  :Yahoo (4):  یجورایی نا امید کنندس ... نه؟
من خودمو بکشم نهایتش این نمره های 10 رو به 17 برسونم، چه فایده؟ وقتی بالاسر من 300-400 هزار نفر هستن، یعنی تقریبا میشه گفت که هیچ ترازی از این معدل نصیب من نمیشه ... ولی خب به قول خودت یجورایی ناچاریه و مجبورم که ترمیم معدل کنم، تنها کاریه که از دستم بر میاد ...  :Yahoo (36): 

رویاهامو سیلاب برد داداش! فعلا با این وضعیت باید به فکر این باشم که نهایت تلاشمو بکنم بلکه رشته ای قبول بشم که یه لقمه نون از توش در بیاد! چون همین الانش از چندصد هزار نفر داوطلب دیگه عقبم و تنها هدفم اینه که بتونم بهترین عملکرد خودم رو نشون بدم! دیگه به رشته و دانشگاه زیاد فکر نمیکنم ... نهایی 19 و به بالا شدن هم کار هرکسی نیست! مخصوصا برا من که از سال 89 تا الان طرف مدرسه و سوال های تشریحی نرفتم ...

بله، همینطوره. ولی خوش به حالش که حداقل تونست به پزشکی اونم دانشگاه ایران برسه! هرچند لایق بهتر از این بود ...


امینم توی فیلم 8mile 2002 و توی مسابقه ی آخرش گفت:
!*Fucck a papa.doc, Fucck a clock, Fucck a trailer, Fucck everybody
 ... Fucck you all if you doubt me*
منم به این نتیجه رسیدم که مهم نیست نتیجه چی بشه! فقط میخوام حداکثر تلاش خودمو بکنم و بعدش به تقلید از امینم به مسئولین و خیلی از آدم های دیگه که اطرافم هستن بگم:
*لعنت به کنکور، لعنت به معدل، لعنت به دانشگاه، لعنت به همه!
لعنت به تو اگه نسبت به من شک داری ...

*البته محمد جان فکر کنم فقط خودت متوجه منظورم بشی، چون فیلمش رو دیدی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> بله، متوجهم . ولی لامصب اون بالا با معدل های فوق العاده اشغال شده که جمعیتشون هم خیلی زیاده! وقتی 37هزار معدل بالای 19/75 داریم پس فکر کنم یه 300-400هزار نفر معدل بالای 17 داشته باشیم  یجورایی نا امید کنندس ... نه؟
> من خودمو بکشم نهایتش این نمره های 10 رو به 17 برسونم، چه فایده؟ وقتی بالاسر من 300-400 هزار نفر هستن، یعنی تقریبا میشه گفت که هیچ ترازی از این معدل نصیب من نمیشه ... ولی خب به قول خودت یجورایی ناچاریه و مجبورم که ترمیم معدل کنم، تنها کاریه که از دستم بر میاد ... 
> 
> رویاهامو سیلاب برد داداش! فعلا با این وضعیت باید به فکر این باشم که نهایت تلاشمو بکنم بلکه رشته ای قبول بشم که یه لقمه نون از توش در بیاد! چون همین الانش از چندصد هزار نفر داوطلب دیگه عقبم و تنها هدفم اینه که بتونم بهترین عملکرد خودم رو نشون بدم! دیگه به رشته و دانشگاه زیاد فکر نمیکنم ... نهایی 19 و به بالا شدن هم کار هرکسی نیست! مخصوصا برا من که از سال 89 تا الان طرف مدرسه و سوال های تشریحی نرفتم ...
> 
> بله، همینطوره. ولی خوش به حالش که حداقل تونست به پزشکی اونم دانشگاه ایران برسه! هرچند لایق بهتر از این بود ...
> 
> 
> امینم توی فیلم 8mile 2002 و توی مسابقه ی آخرش گفت:
> ...


راجب اون معدل بالا ها که میگین درسته از ما جلو هستن ولی خب دلیل نمیشه بگیم حالا چون اونا جلو هستن پس من ترمیم نکنم :Yahoo (21):  چون هرچقدرم تراز بده بازم خدا بده برکت و بهتر هیچیه :Yahoo (94): 
تازه شما خودت حرف قشنگی زدی گفتی بهترین خودت باشی این واقعا واسه کنکورهم صادقه و بهترین کار هم تو این اوضاع همینه اما حتما حتما ترمیم رو شرکت کنید و فرصتشو از دست ندید البته اگر معدل قطعی شد :Yahoo (112): 
اما اینکه هیچی تراز نده حقیقتا بعید میدونم بلخره همیشه نیمه ی خالی و پر لیوان رو باید با همدیگه دید نه یکی رو دید اون یکی رو نه و خب اصلا اصلا هم نگران رویاهاتون نباشین خداکریمه و به هرکسی متناسب با تلاشش مزد زحماتشو میده اصلا از حالا موج ناامیدی برندارید که کنکور یکی از مهمترین پارامتر هاش همین روحیه هست و نبود روحیه عامل مرگه :Yahoo (117): 

راجب اون تیکه از فیلم هم واقعا حتی اینقدر حضور ذهن دارم راجبش که حتی حرکات امینم رو هم متصور شدم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## سرندیپیتی

منم تردید دارم

----------


## SinaAhmadi

من که ترمیم نمیرم...واسه کنکور هم به معنای واقعی کلمه خودمو مورد عنایت قرار میدم...هرچی شد  شد...خدا حواسش به ما هست...
دوستان شما هم نگران نباشید ...اوضاع درست میشه...

----------


## mpaarshin

ایشالا مثبت میشه نگران نباشید
ترمیمم میرید باید ۲۰ بگیرید غیر اون فایده ای نداره چون ترازش بشدت پایین

----------


## mpaarshin

ایشالا مثبت میشه نگران نباشید
ترمیمم میرید باید ۲۰ بگیرید غیر اون فایده ای نداره چون ترازش بشدت پایین

----------


## mohammad1397

> ایشالا مثبت میشه نگران نباشید
> ترمیمم میرید باید ۲۰ بگیرید غیر اون فایده ای نداره چون ترازش بشدت پایین


یه طوری حرف میزنی انگار کارشناس سازمان سنجشی !!نحوه محاسبه تراز نمرات پیچیده تر از چن تا ضرب وتقسیم وجمعه که میری توی یه کانال میخونی هیچ مشاوردلسوزی این حرف شما نمیزنه

----------


## MOAZIZ

https://tnews.ir/news/9565114802069.html
اینجاگفته امتحانات پایه 12 یعنی برای نظام جدیده فقط

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> https://tnews.ir/news/9565114802069.html
> اینجاگفته امتحانات پایه 12 یعنی برای نظام جدیده فقط


همون خبر روزنامه ایران رو کپی پیست کرده همینجا باز نشر داده :Yahoo (21): 

کلا سنجش ظاهرا فارغ التحصیلان کنکوری به هیچ جاش نیس و اصن ازشون حرفی نمیزنه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MOAZIZ

> همون خبر روزنامه ایران رو کپی پیست کرده همینجا باز نشر داده
> 
> کلا سنجش ظاهرا فارغ التحصیلان کنکوری به هیچ جاش نیس و اصن ازشون حرفی نمیزنه



گفته که به خبرنگار ما گفته

----------


## HossEin_v

> همون خبر روزنامه ایران رو کپی پیست کرده همینجا باز نشر داده
> 
> کلا سنجش ظاهرا فارغ التحصیلان کنکوری به هیچ جاش نیس و اصن ازشون حرفی نمیزنه


1% امید دارم که برا ما مثبت بشه  :Yahoo (4): 
کاری میکنن پیرمردی مثل من بشینه دوباره کتاب هایی که 10سال پیش خونده رو دوباره بخونه و امتحان هایی که 10 سال پیش داده رو دوباره بده  :Yahoo (21):  لعنت به این سازمان آموزش و پرورش که فقط به فکر جیب خودشه ...

----------


## pardis1

بنظرتون کسی که نمرهاش دوروبره 18 و 19عه تو یکی دوتا درسم 17 ...اونم ترمیم بزنه ؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> ایشالا مثبت میشه نگران نباشید
> ترمیمم میرید باید ۲۰ بگیرید غیر اون فایده ای نداره چون ترازش بشدت پایین


یه طوری حرف میزنی انگار کارشناس سازمان سنجشی !!نحوه محاسبه تراز نمرات پیچیده تر از چن تا ضرب وتقسیم وجمعه که میری توی یه کانال میخونی هیچ مشاوردلسوزی این حرف شما نمیزنه

----------


## _Mammad_

فعلا ک زوده حداقل تا آخر تیر صبر کنیم ببینم این تلاشا به ثمر میشینه یا ن 
منم نمراتم بالاترین درس اختصاصیم 16.25 شیمیه 
و اگه چیز شد میرم ترمیم ...چاره ای نیست
ولی شهریور بهتر نیست؟
اکثر داوطلبا از مهر شروع میکنن و تابستون درسای پایه رو میبندن الان میشه دوم رو خوند سومم اونموقع کامل خوند 
و با با علم کامل وارد سال شد
ولی دی ماه موقع جمع بندیه همه دارن سخت تست میزنن ...حالا ما بیاییم کل سوم رو تشریحی بخونیم ...سخت تر نیست؟

----------


## HossEin_v

> فعلا ک زوده حداقل تا آخر تیر صبر کنیم ببینم این تلاشا به ثمر میشینه یا ن 
> منم نمراتم بالاترین درس اختصاصیم 16.25 شیمیه 
> و اگه چیز شد میرم ترمیم ...چاره ای نیست
> ولی شهریور بهتر نیست؟
> اکثر داوطلبا از مهر شروع میکنن و تابستون درسای پایه رو میبندن الان میشه دوم رو خوند سومم اونموقع کامل خوند 
> و با با علم کامل وارد سال شد
> ولی دی ماه موقع جمع بندیه همه دارن سخت تست میزنن ...حالا ما بیاییم کل سوم رو تشریحی بخونیم ...سخت تر نیست؟


برا این گفتم دی چون هنوز اون 1% امید رو دارم که این قطعی شدن شامل حال ما نظام قدیمی ها نشه! البته بجز این 2-3 تا دلیل شخصی دیگه هم دارم برا خودم! مثلا یکیش اینه که ما الان داریم خونه تعمیر میکنیم، بعدش هم اساس کشی و ... کلا تا 15 مرداد هیچ کار مفیدی نمیتونم انجام بدم!

درضمن من آزمون آزمایشی هم نمیرم و خبری از جمع بندی دی ماه و این چیزا نیست! چون با برنامه خودم میخونم، بخاطر همین دی ماه برای من مناسب ترین زمانه

----------


## mohamadf19

ببین کسی که نمره ش بیست هست ترازش در حدود 11هزار هست ولی تراز جنابعالی زیر 4000هست خوب برای جبران ش باید کنکور رو خیلی خوب بدی رتبه ت باید در حدود 100یا زیر 100باشه تا جبران بشه تا اونوقت باز رتبه کل ت ش1500بشه یا خیلی شانس بیاری 1000پس ترمیم به صرفه تر هست

----------


## Egotist

> سلام
> 
> متاسفانه خبر قطعی شدن تاثیر معدل یکی از بدترین خبرهایی بود که توی 1-2 سال اخیر شنیدم! خیلی کلافه و سردرگمم!!
> اینطوری خیلی خیلی برای من گرون تموم میشه، آخه نمرات نهایی من اینها هستن:
> 
> زبان فارسی 12/50
> ادبیات فارسی 10/75
> عربی 10/75
> معارف 10
> ...


به همین برکت ، اولین نفری هستی که نهاییت از من پایین تره ! اصلا ذوق کردم : ))
به تظر 4تا اختصاصیت ، شهریور و یا دی امتجان بده . 

=-=-=-=-=

تو اون تایپیک بغلی گفتم اینجا هم میگم !
اظهر من الشمسه برام که تاثیر مثبت میشه برای سال اینده . اصلا شک نکن 
اون شرایط مضخرفی که ما تو کنکور 95 گذروندیم ، اصلا قابل قیاس با این وضعیت شما نیست .
همین هامون سبطی با اینکه خیلی جو میده ولی کارتون راه میندازه

----------


## unlucky

داش حسین تاپیکتو دیدم. گفتم شاید بد نباشه منم نظرمو بگم : )
اول اینکه حتما ترمیم برو. چون حتی اگه تو ریاضی 16 بشی خیلی خیلی خیلی از 3.75 بهتره... بقیه درسا هم همینطور.

دوم اینکه از الان به اینا فکر نکن که پرستاری میاری یا پزشکی میاری یا چی. فکر این باش که بهترین نتیجه رو بگیری. این فکرایی که کردی مال بعد از کنکوره!!

سوم من بعید میدونم همچین اماری داشته باشیم که 37 هزار نفر بالای 19.75 گرفته باشن. نهایتا 12 هزار تا دیگه. حالا چون تو میگی 15 هزار!!  :Yahoo (4): 
جای معتبری گفته 37000 ؟؟
حالا اون اصلا مهم نیس. مهم اینه که اینا همه فقط 30 درصد کنکور میشه. ینی 70 درصد میمونه واسه بعد. خیلی از همون معدل بیستا کنکور گند میزنن.

در کل نخواستم انگیزه بت بدم. اینکه سال بعد سخته شکی توش نیس.
و باید به قول دوستان خودتو مورد عنایت قرار بدی... ولی حتما ترمیم برو و حتما نهایت تلاشتو بکن : )
اگه قرار باشه این قانن لغو بشه دیگه تا دی فک کنم مشخص بشه. تا اون موقع دیگه هی به این چیزا فک نکن!!

موفق باشی.

----------


## HossEin_v

> داش حسین تاپیکتو دیدم. گفتم شاید بد نباشه منم نظرمو بگم : )
> اول اینکه حتما ترمیم برو. چون حتی اگه تو ریاضی 16 بشی خیلی خیلی خیلی از 3.75 بهتره... بقیه درسا هم همینطور.
> 
> دوم اینکه از الان به اینا فکر نکن که پرستاری میاری یا پزشکی میاری یا چی. فکر این باش که بهترین نتیجه رو بگیری. این فکرایی که کردی مال بعد از کنکوره!!
> 
> سوم من بعید میدونم همچین اماری داشته باشیم که 37 هزار نفر بالای 19.75 گرفته باشن. نهایتا 12 هزار تا دیگه. حالا چون تو میگی 15 هزار!! 
> جای معتبری گفته 37000 ؟؟
> حالا اون اصلا مهم نیس. مهم اینه که اینا همه فقط 30 درصد کنکور میشه. ینی 70 درصد میمونه واسه بعد. خیلی از همون معدل بیستا کنکور گند میزنن.
> 
> ...


دمت گرم که اومدی  :Yahoo (8): 

حله داداش، کتاب هاشو که خریدم ( پرسمان های گاج ) دیگه درست حسابی میخونمشون ببینم چی میشه تهش ... حداقل این تنها کاریه که از دستم برمیاد!

اون 37 هزار نفر معدل 19/75 و به بالا رو دکتر خدایی گفت، حالا نمیدونم برا هر 3 رشته ی ریاضی و تجربی و انسانی جمعا شده 37 هزار یا فقط واسه تجربی ها 37 هزاره! اینو خیلی خوب اومدی  :Yahoo (4): 

آخه لامصب این اتفاق تاثیر قطعی شدن مصادف شده با 2-3 تا اتفاق بد دیگه! بخاطر همین الان واقعا دارم فشار روحی زیادی رو تحمل میکنم! یعنی یه چیزی میگم یه چیزی میشنوی .... درکل روحیه م مثل نوار غزه داره از یمین و یسار مورد اصابت موشک های دشمن قرار میگیره ولی با این وجود هنوز هم کامل شهر رو تسلیم نکردم!  :Yahoo (99): 

پ.ن: راستی قرار بود The Usual Suspects  رو ببینی دیدیش بالاخره یا نه؟! عاقبتِ فیلمه ...

----------


## last shot

> سلام
> 
> متاسفانه خبر قطعی شدن تاثیر معدل یکی از بدترین خبرهایی بود که توی 1-2 سال اخیر شنیدم! خیلی کلافه و سردرگمم!!
> اینطوری خیلی خیلی برای من گرون تموم میشه، آخه نمرات نهایی من اینها هستن:
> 
> زبان فارسی 12/50
> ادبیات فارسی 10/75
> عربی 10/75
> معارف 10
> ...


به جای اتلاف وقت سریع شروع کنید به خوندن و بعد در ترمیم شرکت کنید.به هر حال دیر یا زود تاثیر قطعی میشه چون قرار بود بشه.تا ابد که نمیتونه مثبت باقی بمونه.شما با شرکت در ترمیم یکجورایی برای کنکور هم آماده میشید.

----------


## Mariyana

> دمت گرم که اومدی 
> 
> حله داداش، کتاب هاشو که خریدم ( پرسمان های گاج ) دیگه درست حسابی میخونمشون ببینم چی میشه تهش ... حداقل این تنها کاریه که از دستم برمیاد!
> 
> اون 37 هزار نفر معدل 19/75 و به بالا رو دکتر خدایی گفت، حالا نمیدونم برا هر 3 رشته ی ریاضی و تجربی و انسانی جمعا شده 37 هزار یا فقط واسه تجربی ها 37 هزاره! اینو خیلی خوب اومدی 
> 
> آخه لامصب این اتفاق تاثیر قطعی شدن مصادف شده با 2-3 تا اتفاق بد دیگه! بخاطر همین الان واقعا دارم فشار روحی زیادی رو تحمل میکنم! یعنی یه چیزی میگم یه چیزی میشنوی .... درکل روحیه م مثل نوار غزه داره از یمین و یسار مورد اصابت موشک های دشمن قرار میگیره ولی با این وجود هنوز هم کامل شهر رو تسلیم نکردم! 
> 
> پ.ن: راستی قرار بود The Usual Suspects  رو ببینی دیدیش بالاخره یا نه؟! عاقبتِ فیلمه ...


سلام منم شرایطم مثل شماست
میدونید کجای کرمانشاه باید رفت ثبت نام و چه مدارکی میخواد؟هزینه هر درس چقدره؟ و پیش و پایه هم باید با هم بدیم؟
پرسمان لازمه یا ازاین نمونه سوالای توی نت کافیه چون هزینه شو ندارم اونا رو بگیرم 
من درگیر دانشگاه بودم امروز تازه فهمیدم اینجوریه حالا یکی از دوستان با من میخونه شانسش گرفته 83 مدرکشو گرفته 
نمراتم ایناست
پیش
زبان 10 زبان فارسی 13 معارف 16/5 ریاضی 6 زیست 7/5 شیمی 7/5 فیزیک 7 ریاضی عمومی؟؟؟10/5
سوم دینی 19/5 زبان فارسی 14/75 ادبیات 15/5 عربی 12/25 زبان 14/25 فیزیک 11/75 شیمی 17/25 ریاضی 17/5
دوستان لطفا نظر بدید ریاضی 19 و دینی 19/5 ترمیم بزنم؟
برای عربی مطمئنم بالای 18(اگه درس نامه خیلی سبز و درسای ناصح زاده طبق کتاب باشه نه فقط راه حل کنکوری)
شیمی هم اگه تمومش کنم 19 به بالا وگرنه مطمئن نیستم فیزیکم و زیستم همینطور نمیدونم میرسم یا نه 
کسایی که ترمیم دادن خرداد راحت بود یا دی؟اگه دی تموم کرده بودن چون من هیچی یادم نیست
این معدل من درصدش چقدر بد میشه؟

----------


## sahaaaaaar

بچه ها پیش که ترمیم نداره تاثیرش هم قطعیه چیکار کنیم؟؟؟ نمراتم زیر هجده هست واسه پیش
بعد این معدل احیانا برای سهمیه ای ها هم اجرا میشه؟؟ اونا هم معدل بالا باید باشن یا همچنان همونطوری با درصدهای گوگولی پزشک میشن؟

----------


## Elahe_

> بچه ها پیش که ترمیم نداره تاثیرش هم قطعیه چیکار کنیم؟؟؟ نمراتم زیر هجده هست واسه پیش
> بعد این معدل احیانا برای سهمیه ای ها هم اجرا میشه؟؟ اونا هم معدل بالا باید باشن یا همچنان همونطوری با درصدهای گوگولی پزشک میشن؟


يه درصد فكر كن يه چيزي به ضرر سهميه اي باشه تو اين كشور!
همچنان با درصداي گوگولي قبول ميشن مطمئن باش

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> يه درصد فكر كن يه چيزي به ضرر سهميه اي باشه تو اين كشور!
> همچنان با درصداي گوگولي قبول ميشن مطمئن باش


ما نباید ساکت بشینیم باید برا اونا هم تاثیر معدل همینقدر که به ضرر ماست برا اونا هم باشه  :Yahoo (19):  هرچند تابستون که ساکت هم ننشستیم  و اون همه تو زمینه ی تاثیر معدل فعال بودیم این شد اوضاع  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## BlackRose

> سلام
> 
> متاسفانه خبر قطعی شدن تاثیر معدل یکی از بدترین خبرهایی بود که توی 1-2 سال اخیر شنیدم! خیلی کلافه و سردرگمم!!
> اینطوری خیلی خیلی برای من گرون تموم میشه، آخه نمرات نهایی من اینها هستن:
> 
> زبان فارسی 12/50
> ادبیات فارسی 10/75
> عربی 10/75
> معارف 10
> ...


بنظرم باید امید به مثبت شدن داشته باشیم! با وجود این همه معدل بالا و از اون بدتر حدود 60 الی 100 هزار نفری که معدل براشون تاثیری نداره بنظم نمره 19 تو همه درسا بازم اثر منفی بزرگی داره برامون!

----------


## The Croaker

درسته،اگه کمک کنیم و به نماینده ها زنگ بزنیم،احتمال مثبت شدن هست...وقتی میشه دندون خراب رو کند چرا مسکن بخوریم؟

----------

